# Calling all Texans.....



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

Mods, forgive the interlink please.  I for one rarely go into the Meet Up forum, but....

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27342

Click for details of a Texas meet up!! 

All others invited too of course, come visit the country of Texas!!!    :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Mods, forgive the interlink please.  I for one rarely go into the Meet Up forum, but....


Thanks for the interlink... I never visit that section.... lol


----------



## Chase (Aug 8, 2005)

Well...usually I'd play forum cop and delete this one lol: jk), but since I may be interested in attending, I guess I can let it slide! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

:shock: Texas sucks  That should do wonders for my rep :rofl:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to eromallagadnama again.



Damnit!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (Aug 8, 2005)

- rep points.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> :shock: Texas sucks


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2005)

NOT SALLY! LittleMan NOT SALLY!

Amanda has a point...

(thinks what he looks like in red)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

Crazy texans and their crazy guns  





I'm really asking for a beating


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeh, I mean....all those weapons...bah...texans...who needs em? 

(If amandas gonna go down, im, goin with her)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

Arty, you should get out while you can...you're still in the green


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Arty, you should get out while you can...you're still in the green



But red brings out my eyes!


----------



## Corry (Aug 8, 2005)

S'all good. I'll help him STAY in the green!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Man, y'all are really asking for it... 
Just don't go in THE hill country, they really will shoot you.
Out here you just gotta worry about the sheriffs shooting you.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

The only thing worse than Texas is Tennesse  I've determined that's where the word "hick" originated!!! 

I've been thinking of making some bumper stickers "everything is bigger in Texas, especially our egos"


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> The only thing worse than Texas is Tennesse  I've determined that's where the word "hick" originated!!!
> 
> I've been thinking of making some bumper stickers "everything is bigger in Texas, especially our egos"



How is that state you're from pronounced again?  Missouri, Mizz-er-ree?  Misery?

Don't be jealous!! :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

No jealousy here...I would never be jealous of a hot, gunland  And to top texas off, littleman lives there...it can't get any worse than that


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> No jealousy here...I would never be jealous of a hot, gunland  And to top texas off, littleman lives there...it can't get any worse than that


Texas is a wonderful place, the accent rocks... the girls are awesome. (and they aren't afraid of nothin!) It doesn't get too cold... you can always deal with the heat, just get a tan.  We have some awesome thunderstorms, we don't have to deal with hurricanes or too many tornados.  The sunsets out in the hill country are amazing...
I could go on forever.
Oh, and it's laws are a hell of a lot better then any of you sissy states.  The cops have the right to do whatever they feel necessary.  And you get to carry a gun and no one cares other than the person visiting or the unfortunate criminal. :mrgreen:

Great place to live, great people here also. (who _are_ my friends) 
and everyone's friendly, unlike Misery amanda. :lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 8, 2005)

Well we got Meth in Missouri...wait bad comment  But the people are still friendly


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> But the people are still friendly





> And to top texas off, littleman lives there...it can't get any worse than that


suuuurrrrrreeeee.... :lmao:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 8, 2005)

Texas sounds good...tell me more about the girls...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Texas sounds good...tell me more about the girls...


Well, they are all super friendly and I'm sure they would all fall for you.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Texas sounds good...tell me more about the girls...



http://www.texasphotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7055

And those are just the "official" ones.  You should see the amateurs.:shock:


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 8, 2005)

asdv


----------



## Calliope (Aug 8, 2005)

I lived in Texas (Fort Worth area) for a couple years and I would have to agree with Littleman - it is an awesome state! You have the big city, culture, tons of things to do and still have the southern hospitality! To top it off, they have the best steaks (favorite restaurant=Trail Dust) in the world!!! 

:thumbup: Texas!

Edit:  I forgot to say it is also the home of the Dallas Cowboys!!  :heart:


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 9, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> asdv



LMAO, 

where's that picture of you topless again?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2005)

Besides from the lates pic...I wanna move to texas now....super friendly yah say? fall for me yah say? Im sold...specially if they dress that way!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Besides from the lates pic...I wanna move to texas now....super friendly yah say? fall for me yah say? Im sold...specially if they dress that way!


haha, they are wearing a lot if that's what you mean... just walk around Downtown San Antonio in the heat of the summer.... 
Calliope reminded me... The BBQ is the greatest!!! 
You, having a cute accent... that will definately get the girls. :thumbup:  I'll hang out w/ you. :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

JonMikal... stop criticising _everyone's_ photos... 

  That was a good catch though!
I didn't even notice it until I looked at the picture again... :blushing: even w/ the words... :blushing:


j/k :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 9, 2005)

For some reason this thread is making me want to move to the US and live in Texas...
I think Littleman has won me over, plus i've heard that Americans love a good Aussie accent. 

Edit: I reckon i'd have a hard time choosing between San Antonio and Dallas though.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> For some reason this thread is making me want to move to the US and live in Texas...
> I think Littleman has won me over, plus i've heard that Americans love a good Aussie accent.
> 
> Edit: I reckon i'd have a hard time choosing between San Antonio and Dallas though.



TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!

TAKE ME!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

Dude, Americans go crazy over a good Aussie Accent. 
We all fantasize about moving to NewZealand though... hahaha :greenpbl:

Dallas is really nice... but I prefer a smaller city like Bulverde(where I live now)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 9, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Dude, Americans go crazy over a good Aussie Accent.
> We all fantasize about moving to NewZealand though... hahaha :greenpbl:
> 
> Dallas is really nice... but I prefer a smaller city like Bulverde(where I live now)



That's why I like Mansfield.  50K people, farms on the south end of town, and 20mins from dt Ft Worth, and 30 mins from dt Dallas.  Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> That's why I like Mansfield. 50K people, farms on the south end of town, and 20mins from dt Ft Worth, and 30 mins from dt Dallas. Kind of the best of both worlds.


exactly, I live 30 minutes from both New Braunfels and San Antonio.  My city is only around 8,000 though... lol

But it is growing and will be around as large as NewBraunfels.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont care where I am too much, just the women...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I dont care where I am too much, just the women...


:thumbup:

:lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's what Texas is really like:

















Arty, the women really look like this:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

geez amanda.... you cropped the picture....
This is the full picture...





btw, ^she^ won miss missouri 5 years strait now. :mrgreen:  No one there even compares to her beauty. :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Arty, the women really look like this:



So thats what those cheerleaders look like close up?  Little man you got my hopes up!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> So thats what those cheerleaders look like close up?  Little man you got my hopes up!


Don't let her get to ya Arty...  That girl moved here from Misery*cough*Missouri*


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 9, 2005)

Alright but let's not forget the best thing about Texas:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 9, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Alright but let's not forget the best thing about Texas:



Reminds me of the time when he said his favoiret childhood book was "The Hungry catapillar"
Its a good book...but it was written when he was at university...


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 9, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> Alright but let's not forget the best thing about Texas:



Ohhhh Amanda.....an accomplished PS'er yourself, I expected you might have noticed.....

http://www.snopes.com/photos/bushbook.asp

Better luck next time.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Ohhhh Amanda.....an accomplished PS'er yourself, I expected you might have noticed.....
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/bushbook.asp
> 
> Better luck next time.



Great catch there mountainlander! :mrgreen:
You are now my best buddy. :thumbup:
I still rest my case that Texas is the best.


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 9, 2005)

ooh nice move.  and man, i cant believe i've missed all of this thread.  Texas is great.  I live in a smaller town northwest of houston.  Now we have TPFers near san antone, dallas, and houston!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, good catch you got me there  Here's a few more (and in reality I do like Bush  )

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blbushbalancing.htm 

http://politicalhumor.about.com/library/images/blbushpardonwho.htm

And as for Texas:

Texas Crazy Laws:
It is illegal to take more than three sips of beer at a time while standing.

A recently passed anticrime law requires criminals to give their victims 24 hours notice, either orally or in writing, and to explain the nature of the crime to be committed. 


The entire Encyclopedia Britannica is banned in Texas because it contains a formula for making beer at home.


When two trains meet each other at a railroad crossing, each shall come to a full stop, and neither shall proceed until the other has gone.


It is illegal to drive without windshield wipers. You don't need a windshield, but you must have the wipers.


You can be legally married by publically introducing a person as your husband or wife 3 times.


A city ordinance states that a person cannot go barefoot without first obtaining a special five-dollar permit.


It is illegal for one to shoot a buffalo from the second story of a hotel.


It is illegal to milk another person's cow.


----------



## Corry (Aug 9, 2005)

I always wonder how many of those "wacky laws" are made up by people and circulated on the net!  

And Amanda...Chase had better not catch you milking his cow!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 9, 2005)

Well, lets hear some Missouri laws. 

 In St. Louis, it's illegal to sit on the curb of any city street and drink beer from a bucket.

women are prohibited from wearing corsets because "the privilege of admiring the curvaceous, unencumbered body of a young woman should not be denied to the normal, red-blooded American male."

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hard objects may not be thrown by hand. [/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Worrying          squirrels is not tolerated. [/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Four women may not rent an apartment together.

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Minors can buy rolling paper and tobacco but not lighters.

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Children can buy shotguns in Kansas City, Missouri... but not toy          cap guns.

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It is illegal to have oral sex. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Buckner: In this small town of only 4,000, yard waste may be burned          any day except Sunday. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Installation of bathtubs with four legs          resembling animal paws is prohibited. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Frightening a baby is in violation of the law. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It shall be unlawful to provide beer or other intoxicants          to elephants. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Purdy: Dancing is strictly prohibited. 

[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]A milk man may          not run while on duty. 

:mrgreen:
[/font]


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 9, 2005)

Lmao this thread has been one of the most fun in awhile!


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 9, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> That's why I like Mansfield.  50K people, farms on the south end of town, and 20mins from dt Ft Worth, and 30 mins from dt Dallas.  Kind of the best of both worlds.



I'm sold. 

Arty if I move over there i'm sure you can come and stay for a week or 3.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> I'm sold.
> 
> Arty if I move over there i'm sure you can come and stay for a week or 3.



Heh, thats all the time I need, im sure I can convince 5 or 6 of the women to come back with me


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree w/ you mountainlander! this thread is awesome! :lmao:

:thumbup:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

The girls are anyways...yah got me started now.

Wonder if they are like that in canada...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> The girls are anyways...yah got me started now.
> 
> Wonder if they are like that in canada...


nope, they aren't... in Canada they aren't as 'emotional' (huggy/kissy)
They keep their distance... I heard that from a Canadian. :lmao:


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 10, 2005)

As of today i've written Texas as one of my 'must see before i'm too old' places in my little book of travel ideas. 

I'm wondering how much hassle it would be to move to the states from here?  and would I have to buy a gun?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 10, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> As of today i've written Texas as one of my 'must see before i'm too old' places in my little book of travel ideas.
> 
> I'm wondering how much hassle it would be to move to the states from here?  and would I have to buy a gun?



Owning a gun is optional, but recommended.  :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> Owning a gun is optional, but recommended.  :mrgreen:


I agree...
I was talking w/ the police chief last night about hunting and how he said that his job is easy because everyone has guns... 
The judge of the county(a little lady) just bought an over-under shotgun for this season's hunting. :lmao:

I have about 5 rifles and one pistol... as soon as I'm 21 I'm going to get a license to carry. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> As of today i've written Texas as one of my 'must see before i'm too old' places in my little book of travel ideas.
> 
> I'm wondering how much hassle it would be to move to the states from here?  and would I have to buy a gun?



The Australian accent will go over quite well 

And I'm in agreement this has been quite the fun thread....




TEXAS SUCKS :rofl:


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

All I remember about Texas is that it took 3 days to drive through when i was going to Georgia when I was 6 years old. So, it's been awhile.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Did you see any nice girls?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Did you see any nice girls?


Don't you know Artemis... she _is_ a nice girl... :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I knew that, but I need girls I have a chance with


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

You best go to Tennessee then


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> You best go to Tennessee then



That was cold and hurtfull


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> You best go to Tennessee then


ouch... amanda is being rough today... 
No worries Artemis, she's just jealous.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> That was cold and hurtfull



 My bad, sorry Arty...only kiddin  Your accent would work wonders anywhere here!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> My bad, sorry Arty...only kiddin  Your accent would work wonders anywhere here!



Are you comin on to me?


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Don't you know Artemis... she _is_ a nice girl... :mrgreen:



Thanks LittleMan!  

Sorry Arty...I was a little girl at that time, and we were traveling through Texas. No, I didn't meet any nice girls, but it's sounds like there's no worries, according to the male Texans.

 There are alot of pretty girls in So.Cal. where I live.    ...and some really hot guys, which are who I usually notice.  :blushing:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Fair play my dear Traci


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> There are alot of pretty girls in So.Cal. where I live.    ...and some really hot guys, which are who I usually notice.  :blushing:


What she's not telling you though is that they are all flakes... fruits... or nuts.. 

:lmao:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Are you comin on to me?



Hey now don't get the wrong idea  I just like accents that's all


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey..hey now  layball: ...not all of us So. Cal gals are fake, nuts, or fruits. You just need to know the right people.
That's like saying that all Texans are cowboy/girls riding horses, mucking stalls and herding cows all day for a living.
Be nice LittleMan...or  the  will begin.!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Girls riding horses...not that id complain...


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> That's like saying that all Texans are cowboy/girls riding horses, mucking stalls and herding cows all day for a living.


they aren't? :neutral:


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Like I say...girls riding horses...ever seen that links add?


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

You know why girls like to ride horses don't you?


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> You know why girls like to ride horses don't you?


The same reason we like to watch girls ride horses.


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Why do they like to ride horses? I think I know what your getting at but common, spill!


----------



## Traci (Aug 10, 2005)

...because of all the hot cowboys! 

and the saddle motion when the horse is moving! Let's just say it's all good for the ladies!


----------



## Artemis (Aug 10, 2005)

Traci said:
			
		

> ...because of all the hot cowboys!
> 
> and the saddle motion when the horse is moving! Let's just say it's all good for the ladies!



Cant believe you said that  *tries not to suggest the ladies to call him horsey*
Im good!


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 10, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Cant believe you said that  *tries not to suggest the ladies to call him horsey*
> Im good!


ooo that was a nice statement there...


----------



## Chase (Aug 10, 2005)

So...about this meet up...


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 10, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> So...about this meet up...



http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=261823#post261823

This thread is Littleman's sales pitch to get some ex-pat poms and skips to move to Texas.


----------



## surfingfireman (Aug 10, 2005)

I actually may be venturing to the Houston area in mid October.  A meet up could work for me then.  But, I was originally looking for a photo workshop.  Any of you knowledgeable locals aware of any workshops going on around that time?  If not, any of you locals want to teach me stuff during a meet up?


----------



## Artemis (Aug 14, 2005)

Dunno about exan girls but will they hold to canadian girls? got a weakness for that accent...


----------

